# More expensive recurves



## Mick906 (Dec 17, 2019)

I have owned and still do own several bows of varied price levels. A low or mid priced bow will kill deer and hit the center of a target if you set it up properly and do your job. That being said, a high ed custom bow can be built specifically for an individual person's hand size, specific draw length, even shooting style. (split or three under tiller in the limbs). High end bow's also contain the best available materials. I had a longbow with a carbon layer in the limbs that was faster that the same model with only wood and glass limbs. Modern bowyers deeply understand how to make a bow work for each individual customer they have. I still regret selling a bow that I had custom built by Norther Mist Longbows several years ago. It was like an extension of my hand. 

Recurve limbs have different "geometries" and bowyers spend years perfecting their forms. I have drawn and shot two bows side by side both the same draw weight but built by different bowyers and different limb materials. One can feel smooth and wonderful and the other will stack and feel heavier that the other. All depends on the details. A low end set of limbs is made to be affordable to a wide range of shooters. Higher end limbs contain the best materials and "know-how" that the builders can offer.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Craftsmanship and reputation!

I don’t know that I have ever owned a prettier recurve than my Blacktail, but it shoots about the same as any other I have owned.

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulm2014 (Jul 18, 2013)

I believe that a large part of what you are paying for is craftsmanship, customer service, and bow geometry. Although a recurve is a simple tool, you'll be surprised in the differences in performance from equal poundage bows of different bowyers. I have found some to be quicker than others, easier to tune, quieter, smoother etc. I believe all this comes down to a bows geometry and how the bowyer has developed the shape of his limbs/riser. I don't know what goes into that process but I can feel that some bows seem to have more research and design time than others to really optimize the feel of their bow.

I also try to support people who are kind, responsive, and have honed their craft to a specific level of artistic ability (I like fancy limb tips, overlays, etc.). But the biggest factor for me is typically responsiveness. I am no expert and I love supporting people who are okay with some quick questions and don't seem to be bothered by sending a quick short reply. The best I have dealt with so far has been Steven Jewett of Bushman Bows, and Trent Wengerd

^^ I will always pay extra for this customer service ^^ 

Also, exotic hardwoods and materials will almost always be a significant boost to the price.


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

People who spend a lot of money on a custom bow would like to tell you they are that much better. You know, it's more expensive so it must be better. Mostly that is not so at all. You pay for craftsmanship, name, and popularity mostly. People who want pure accuracy will be shooting ILF rigs and most of them with metal risers. As for performance, that is in design and not cost, and few bows made today will do any better than many built in the 1960's given the use of the same string material and other dynamics are equal. If spending that money makes you more confident, then that can help, but mostly the difference between a $2000.00 bow and a $200.00 bow is simply $1800.00. If you want to be the best you can be, then look for a bow that fits you best, not a bow that is advertised as "best" or "fastest". If it doesn't fit, you may as well not waste your time. Remember, guys were shooting near perfect, and sometimes perfect field rounds (112 arrows from 20 feet up to 80 yards) back in the 1970's with manufactured bows. Today's archers, with all the newer technology, still don't shoot higher scores than could be attained back then.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

I started out with production bows in the mid 70s and then I got into the custom bow thing in the late 80s on into the early 2000s.
What an individual likes or dislikes will be personal preference.
It took me a while to realize it doesn't matter what the bow cost, if it fits you and you like it, that's all that matters.
I've owned many custom bows and I liked a lot of them.
Just like production bows, some I like and some I dont.
I'm shooting a Samick Sage and a vintage Bear Grizzly now.
Honestly, as far as a takedown recurve, I couldn't get another one that I like any better.
I put an SBD string on mine and it shoots quiet, and clean after tuning.
IMO, you're mostly paying for cosmetics once you reach a certain price range.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm pretty much on the same page with those that say it's personal preference. It really is. There might be a few points to be had with higher end equipment. But without a doubt, performance, for the most part comes down to one specific piece of equipment.....the bow holder. 

How that bow makes the bow holder feel is primarily why one chooses a certain piece of equipment over another. Personally, I like nice equipment, but not ridiculously priced equipment. Some of my compound friends get the "Latest & Greatest" every year and spend thousands of dollars. I don't do that either.

I'm gonna use a motorcycle analogy....
Yeah, a 20 year old Honda 400 will get you down the road, and may even be rock solid dependable.

But that Harley Davidson......yeah baby!

It's not a "need" thing. It's a "WANT" thing!


----------



## Dalion (Oct 30, 2004)

I agree that what you get most from a custom bow is in the perception of the archer more so than the components of the bow. Many years ago I bought a custom bow, from a bowyer long since gone to his reward, and I liked it but was not beguiled by it. I bought and shot other bows and I matured as an archer. Well, several decades later I came across this custom bow in one of my old bow racks in the back of the house. I picked it up and shot it and was astounded. Why the Hell haven’t I been shooting this incredibly smooth, fast bow?

What changed? I now know that I wasn’t experienced enough as an archer back then to appreciate the qualities of this little gem. So now I advise others to not spend their money on custom bows until they can appreciate what they are spending all that money on and they have enough time shooting a bow with proper form, to have an informed opinion as to what it is they are looking for in a bow made just for them.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

TGbow said:


> It took me a while to realize it doesn't matter what the bow cost, if it fits you and you like it, that's all that matters.


What he said.

That might just be a cheapie production bow, or it might be a higher end production bow, or it might be an expensive custom.

But you can't know until you know what fits you, and what you like. Figuring that out likely costs money, trial and error, but merely throwing money at it doesn't get it any closer.

A cheap ILF riser is a good basis for finding out the details of what does it for you, not just in swapping limbs for draw weight or brand or feel or performance, but in figuring out grip, weight, balance, sight window dimensions and shape (JB Weld or Bondo is emotionally easier on a cheap metal riser than wood), stabilizer arrangements, plunger/rest/shelf, whatever.

Once you get all of that, and whatever else pretty confidently sorted, maybe you want to explore having a custom bow made that satisfies those parameters, or maybe you just use what you've dialed in for what you like.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

There are performance differences you can measure. Many of the more expensive bows add carbon layers. I have two carbon layers in my one piece Falco longbow.

There are geometric features that also add to performance, some requiring carbon to stabilize the limbs. 

If a bowyer is able to make and stabilize a light limb and not have it blow up, then it will perform better. I would think it would take more care in building that limb which would generate more cost.

Keep in mind that there are different qualities of glass, some higher performing than others. 

This may not be where the cost is coming from in the wood traditional market. I imagine that most comes from low volume production and high end wood.

For ILF there is a huge difference. A limb can be called carbon and only have one, fairly non functional carbon layer in it. Or it could be all carbon and no glass.

You can also have better glass.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mike Lawless said:


> I
> 
> I'm gonna use a motorcycle analogy....
> Yeah, a 20 year old Honda 400 will get you down the road, and may even be rock solid dependable.
> ...


Hah I had a Honda CB 450, reliable and great but my last trip 3000 mile trip was on Harley Ultra classic-- ain't no comparison in price, comfort or ridability. To me price often does matter if that price involves quality stuff. As HankT says there are a lot of improvements in limb design and action of the material used and they come at a cost. I have a SF bow 38# with great quality limbs and a Winex 36# with foam core limbs. I like both, both shoot well but the draw smoothness and quickness of the Winex set up equals and exceeds that of the SF. Both have slightly different riser geometries so there is that. I have a great custom bow as well and they all are fine bows-- do they make me a better shooter- hard to say but they make shooting easier for me. As others have said you can shoot well with almost any bow if you spend the time, learn the bow and practice, but for me, money spent on quality does pay off, in ease of use, speed per # of draw and yeah looks.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

It is hard to find an inventory of compounds around here to handle I think traditional bow will be worse. I know how my cheaper bow feels and it’s not bad, but once I get some experience I’ll be looking for a better bow. I’m just wondering how others find bows that they like?
Do many people have shops they can get hands on or shoot in their area? I know once I get there I would do some traveling to find the right bow.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

We have had and have local shops that might carry the 'regular' traditional stuff, Martin, Bear, Samick. Not a lot of variety, but some. But, generally speaking, it doesn't pay for them to stock much variety. People who want something more than a 'basic' bow often get pretty particular, and if you try to stock what they tell you they think you should have, you stock what they already have, not what they actually end up wanting soon.

The best way to try stuff is to attend shoots regularly, get to know people, get exposed to products, and maybe they'll let you try them, or maybe they won't. But you can also buy used gear from known reliable buyers, try it out for awhile, take good care of it, and then sell it, maybe at a little loss (consider it a rental fee) and maybe break even.


----------



## deadwooddan (Nov 27, 2019)

Something i discovered recently is Black Widow will has a program that will ship to you for your review, should visit their site. Also watch for Deer shows, I know we have Deer and Turkey classic and Deer and Beer shows within driving distance. And then of course their are the Traditional shows that clubs hold.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Get to some 3-d and indoor shoots and shoot with other people. The shooters with the most expensive bows are most proud of them and will let you try them out more often then not.

I also shoot air Rifle Field target and we tell new shooters interested in the sport not to even bring a gun to your first match. Someone will let you borrow an over $1K rig that is already set up and dialed.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

1canvas said:


> It is hard to find an inventory of compounds around here to handle I think traditional bow will be worse. I know how my cheaper bow feels and it’s not bad, but once I get some experience I’ll be looking for a better bow. I’m just wondering how others find bows that they like?
> Do many people have shops they can get hands on or shoot in their area? I know once I get there I would do some traveling to find the right bow.


It is a problem to try something that you are interested in not available locally. Many here have faced that dilemma. Sometimes club members will let you try their stuff and that is helpful, for me I was lucky enough to be in the area of Lancaster Archery supply one summer and was able to try out my next bow on their range- from Samick to SF, it gave me the confidence that I was heading in the right direction. Short of that, after some experience with your bow read reviews, investigate, read up on the bow you want to move to then you pay your money and you take your chance. No bow is perfect but if you've done your homework and knowing what you want in your next bow you will make it work. Most upgrade bows shoot pretty darn well no matter the brand nor bowyer so it comes down to personal preferences for the finer details. Maybe I am lucky but bet most here would also say-- _I have no look back regrets_.. they are all good.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I wonder if any places like Lancaster have a return option?


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

I believe that Lancaster does have a return option. Call them and talk to them. John Wert is the guy there you want to converse with. They are great folks.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

it's shoot whatever you like...the target doesn't know the difference


----------



## GrayGooseShaft (Apr 11, 2014)

What are you getting with more expensive recurve bows? For me it is the choice of woods that makes a custom order exciting. 

I wanted a target style longbow, say 66" and 43#. Make it left handed with bamboo limbs, clear fiberglass, gloss finish, and a cocobolo riser. Can you add some short laminates near the handle like this? Please add a light pinstripe like maple down the handle. With your pistol grip? Falco in Estonia made a Trophy model just for me. I got it all my way and shipped to my door for about the cost of a Bear Ausable. That was a great day.


----------



## GrayGooseShaft (Apr 11, 2014)

How about a Helmsdeep from the Javaman with tulipwood and dark cherry limbs? What a smooth, short, fun bow. 

JK Traditions made a nice bubinga n actionboo Kanati. More fun.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

There are some beautiful bows out there.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

1canvas said:


> Seeing that most take down recurve limbs are glass on wood what are you getting with more expensive recurve bows, do different limbs made out of the same material draw different or shoot better?


The short answer is yes, similar or same materials can absolutely draw different. Depending on shape, layup, grain structure ... they can all have a different draw curve just like compound bow cams.

Shoot better? The higher-end bow made out of better materials won't give you points. Now, if you go with a carbon foam limb design you may notice more consistency over temperature ranges. But really, that's about it.

As mentioned earlier in the thread, I'm an elf dang it not I'm an elf, Indigo Lima foxtrot...stupid voice to text...really is a great way to go. It'll give you a bunch of different options as far as manufacturers, limb materials, lengths, shape. You can start off very inexpensive and move into whatever price point you want.

Is a new shooter I would not recommend the customer out. Unless you just happen to really want a particular wood design for the artistic qualities.

Once you've shot enough to know what you're actually looking for, then looking at the customer out would be more reasonable.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

It takes an amazing custom to shoot with even a mediocre ILF rig. So for me personally I don't bother buying anything else.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Slam the door on an old Ford Fiesta then do the same with a Cadillac. You wil notice a difference. It's pretty much the same deal with bows.


----------



## Brian N (Aug 14, 2014)

Just "upgraded" my limbs from $120 limbs to what is now considered a medium priced limb. Smooth is the only adjective to describe the difference in feel while drawing the bow. Did my groups instantly improve? No. Did I enjoy the smoother draw? Yes. Are the materials of the new limbs, geometry, other design factors that increase the cost? Yes. Could it "buy" points in competition? Who knows? 

I've purchased less expensive skis (wood-fiberglass) that de-laminated in a year. I have my high end skis now for several years, with the same "box" design. Absolutely worth the difference in price as it manifests in performance and durability. Is archery equipment the same? I would tend to say yes, in general.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Number one on my next bow would be one that didn’t stack so quickly at 28”, that’s what would get me to shell out the money, that and a good looking bow. I’m in it for fun.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

1canvas said:


> Number one on my next bow would be one that didn’t stack so quickly at 28”, that’s what would get me to shell out the money, that and a good looking bow. I’m in it for fun.


Easy, get long limbs on an ILF riser that allows you to adjust the bolts not just for draw weight, but for the draw force curve. I got some SF Axiom+ cheapie limbs on a 17" ILF riser, and while they're not as 'smooth' in an objective way in terms of minimal gain per inch at the end of the draw cycle, they seem pretty close to linear near the end of the draw, and not at all suddently fighting me through the last inch. Good training limbs. And did I mention cheap?


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

paulm2014 said:


> I believe that a large part of what you are paying for is craftsmanship, customer service, and bow geometry. Although a recurve is a simple tool, you'll be surprised in the differences in performance from equal poundage bows of different bowyers. I have found some to be quicker than others, easier to tune, quieter, smoother etc. I believe all this comes down to a bows geometry and how the bowyer has developed the shape of his limbs/riser. I don't know what goes into that process but I can feel that some bows seem to have more research and design time than others to really optimize the feel of their bow.
> 
> I also try to support people who are kind, responsive, and have honed their craft to a specific level of artistic ability (I like fancy limb tips, overlays, etc.). But the biggest factor for me is typically responsiveness. I am no expert and I love supporting people who are okay with some quick questions and don't seem to be bothered by sending a quick short reply. The best I have dealt with so far has been Steven Jewett of Bushman Bows, and Trent Wengerd
> 
> ...


I have always been a "factory bow guy" but I went with a custom for my most recent purchase.

It is not a recurve, it's a longbow, an Omega Imperial.

I went with Kegan for the reasons Paulm2014 stated (minus the fancy overlays).

I find Kegan's bows attractive, but not fancy. I like his statement that I have quoted here;

"_When I first started in archery, there didn’t seem to be many options for archers seeking a longbow that offered affordable high performance without the frills. This lead to the first Omega Longbow, the Original, a simple, hard-hitting longbow built to perform. Over time other models have been added to the lineup, including the Imperial and Native, designed in that same spirit of offering the performance and shooting characteristics of high dollar custom at an every day price that the average archer can afford!_"

Compared to my factory bows, I got;

- great customer service

- Kegan was very patient and accommodating with my endless stream of pre-purchase questions

- I got the AMO length I wanted, choice of riser wood (I chose Ipe for density), heavier physical weight, exact, light draw weight that I wanted for my recreational and target shooting.

- I have done limited testing due to some medical issues, but what I have done demonstrated it is nicer to shoot than my factory bows, smoother draw out to my 30" draw, little or no hand shock.

- Price was comparable or more attractive compared to a lot of factory long bows, and I received it 42 days from ordering it.

- Its not a show piece but has a functional beauty IMHO, I bought it as a "shooter" and I think it will live up to that as I get to use it more later in January.


As for recurves, I have an early 1970's one piece, Yamaha target bow, a YG68; it is 68" and still a nice shooting bow. However, to my knowledge, no one makes a 68", one piece recurve any more, so that was not an option for me.

If I was to go with a new recurve, it would by a 25" riser ILF with limbs that made up a 68" AMO length, in a light draw weight. I have shot bows of that description and thought they were great to shoot, the issue for me is that they would put me in a 3D Class that I am not interested in shooting. Consequently, I chose a 68" Omega Imperial longbow and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Dudly45 (Aug 11, 2018)

I went from a factory 64' 45# longbow that shot good, all I was looking for was a little faster bow, with more d-flex I found a used Omega Imperial 64" 47# what I got was a faster bow, it is smoother to draw it feels lighter, I thought my old bow had no shock until I shot the Omega Imperial no shock and has a better grip.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Dudly45 said:


> I went from a factory 64' 45# longbow that shot good, all I was looking for was a little faster bow, with more d-flex I found a used Omega Imperial 64" 47# what I got was a faster bow, it is smoother to draw it feels lighter, I thought my old bow had no shock until I shot the Omega Imperial no shock and has a better grip.


Yes, I have a 68" factory longbow, I had the exact, same experience as you with my 68" Omega Imperial, when I compared the factory bow to it..


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

1canvas said:


> Seeing that most take down recurve limbs are glass on wood what are you getting with more expensive recurve bows, do different limbs made out of the same material draw different or shoot better?


Nobody is going to tell you their $1500 blacktail performs the same as as their bear super kodiak, even if its the truth. The best thing to do is go out and shoot them for yourself and see.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Roof_Korean said:


> Nobody is going to tell you their $1500 blacktail performs the same as as their bear super kodiak, even if its the truth. The best thing to do is go out and shoot them for yourself and see.


Those bows are not in shops to shoot.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Shooting Widows you can shoot them before purchase.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

1canvas said:


> Those bows are not in shops to shoot.


Yeah, this is the problem that I face since I do not shoot hunting draw weight bows.

I understand the shop's reluctance to stock these weights since the market is low for a mid to upper end one piece recurves or longbows in a non-hunting weight.

Due to some minor issues and since I shoot trad (or WA Instinctive) 3D where distances don't exceed 30 metres, and I want a bow I can shoot a lot, all afternoon, I go for something in 30# to 35# at a 30 inch draw.

This pretty much means that I do my research, order and how it works out; so far, I have been successful with my choices.


----------



## Dave9r (Jan 8, 2017)

Love my RK1 recurve. Use for target, as well as, hunting.


----------



## BugsyArcher (Nov 25, 2019)

In my experience so far in Canada the Archery shops have a huge selection in new and used compound bows but not a wide selection in trad bows. I was lucky enough to attend my first 3D indoor event this past Saturday and got the opportunity to hold a few custom recurve bows that I have read about and researched online. I was amazed at the feel of the Cari Bow Tuktu two piece take down. Seeing it in real life doesn't compare to seeing it on the website. I shoot my Savannah good for a newbie but my list of bows I want to someday own has definitely grown having had the opportunity to hold my first custom bow and felt how natural it felt like an extension of my hand.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a few customs and some of them are works of art (I have a tuktu, mentioned above!) I love and cherish them, one of my Caribow longbows is one of the prettiest bows you will see. They all shoot OK, some better than others, my Dryads are definitely sweet shooters and their ACS limbs of the best I have shot.

But nowadays, especially for competing I shoot a custom riser and fairly mid range ILF limbs. Custom riser because there is nothing commercially available for my needs (long and heavy, wood/laminate) in WA instinctive so I shoot Mins risers and Uukha limbs. 
I am over custom bows and for me, for now its substance over style. In the case of my tourney bow, custom is of necessity and I am in the process of duplicating my favourite set-up, so if something was available mass produced then I would at the very least be having a look at it. 

I love custom bows as pieces of lovely, I know where the money goes and don't begrudge anyone doing it, I know bowyers who are great guys and sublime craftsmen and probably don't make that much in terms of reward for effort. As far as shoot-ability though, unless your needs are specific you can get something "off the peg" to better than most of us can!


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with grantmac on the ILF. The biggest difference is in the limbs. You can get wood/glass, wood/carbon, carbon/foam, solid carbon. The advanced limbs will outperform most customs out there but most importantly, will have a different feel in drawing and the shot.

If you are turned on by purty, go custom. If you want pure performance or different feel, go ILF.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I had a 1984 Ford short bed, regular cab pickup. Three on the tree, no power nothing and no A/C. I bought it quite used, took several out of state hunts with it. Drove it all over Texas. Towed trailers and boats. Worked it hard.
Then I bought a 1996 Dodge new off the lot. Automatic transmission, power brakes and A/C that never was really good but beat the heck out of the two fifty five the Ford had.
I've bought two Tacomas since. One in 07 and one this year. Each truck has been a step up in options and comfort. 
Back when I bought the Ford it was what I could afford and to me it was a "man's" truck. All I needed.
Guess I've gotten soft.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bentstick2 (Jun 19, 2014)

I agree to try as many as you can before you buy ,then you may find the answer to your own question, BUT, lol , i do love a pretty custom bow


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

1canvas said:


> It is hard to find an inventory of compounds around here to handle I think traditional bow will be worse. I know how my cheaper bow feels and it’s not bad, but once I get some experience I’ll be looking for a better bow. I’m just wondering how others find bows that they like?
> Do many people have shops they can get hands on or shoot in their area? I know once I get there I would do some traveling to find the right bow.


most places you pretty much have to buy in faith. there are some big trad conventions where lots of vendors get together, and you can shoot lots of bows like ETAR.... all of that is a long ways for me. I have a couple Blacktails, and won't ever get rid of my Elite VL, but my Columbian Longbow doesn't get shot much. I thought I would like it, which I do, but I always grab the recurve. I think I may be a one bow guy.....


----------



## D31 (Feb 13, 2019)

January 24,25,26. Kalamazoo Michigan Traditional Archery Expo. If you want to shoot bows before you buy them this is the place to be.

I would recommend showing up Friday when they open the doors and staying until Sunday night. Many of the top bow companies are there and they all let you shoot their bows on the indoor range. You may wait 10-12 minutes in line to get your turn on the range but other times nobody will be waiting and you can go through quickly. In addition to the new bows there will be several hundred used bows available to try on Lonnie's tables. 

You will need to bring your own arrows, I bring three different spines and three arrows of each spine as sometimes I find a bow slightly above or below my normal weight and want to try it. The indoor range limits you to three arrows per session but you can go through as many times as you want.

If I find a bow from a bowyer that I have never heard of I shoot it. If I find a model I haven't shot before I shoot it. Last year I shot at least thirty bows over the three days. I go every year just for the opportunity to shoot all the high end stuff you read about and see what all the hoopla is about and talk to the Boyers who are there. It is a great time with great people and should be on every bodies bucket list. Good Day


----------



## Ihatewinter (Nov 26, 2015)

I am no “expert” but I have owned several older recurved, Bear, Hoyt, Ben Pearson, Browning, Damon Howatt, and a couple others that I can’t remember. A couple of them definitely were smoother to draw, faster and more quiet than others. The smoother,faster, quieter ones were more expensive back in the day just like the smoother, faster and quieter ones are more expensive today. Yes, they are all capable of getting the the job done wether hunting or targets. Heck, I went to Menards and bought some wood, made a bow, and harvested a buck with a pass through shot in the lung area. 
I still dream about owning one of those beautiful reflex/ deflex longbows that are being made by the well known bowyers.


----------



## BugsyArcher (Nov 25, 2019)

Would Greatly appreciate some pics of your custom Cari Bows. While I must agree that most of these customs are works of art I also agree and understand what alot of members have posted previously and what I have read in a few books on Archery. Confidence is an integral part of being successful, some people may feel that confidence with an expensive custom, while others derive that same confidence with a cheap entry level factory bow. Its good to shoot alot of bows until you find one that feels good to hold, draw, and shoot.


----------



## Steve Crowl (Feb 6, 2010)

Hard to beat the craftsmanship of the custom bows.


----------



## Duskmoon (Aug 10, 2017)

Simple answer they will draw different and if your putting target limbs on a shorter hunting risers you will defiantly notice a difference as you reach your anchoring point, cheaper limbs will tend to stack more
More expensive limbs of nicer materials are faster, more consistent, and smoother. Personally I only shoot Uuhka limbs as they are the best in all those categories and their solid carbon build makes them very durable.
Also going ILF opens you up to 1000's of more bows through mixing and matching brands of limbs and risers

Will nicer limbs make you a better shot no, will they mitigate the error imparted by inconsistencies in your equipment yes, will they be more comfortable to shoot yes

But it wont matter how nice your limbs are if you haven't tuned your arrows and brace height, take the time to do this and you can smooth your shot even with cheaper limbs


----------



## BHawkins74 (Jan 19, 2020)

I've always heard the saying "You get what you pay for". I've also seen the times when the name was the most expensive part if the product!!


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

grantmac said:


> It takes an amazing custom to shoot with even a mediocre ILF rig. So for me personally I don't bother buying anything else.


This. I’ve owned Black Widow, Tall Tines, and Silvertips. None of them shoot as well as a $400 ILF rig.


----------



## DC9 (Sep 25, 2012)

you get a beautiful bow and a lighter wallet.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

BHawkins74 said:


> I've always heard the saying "You get what you pay for". I've also seen the times when the name was the most expensive part if the product!!


That is not always true when it comes to traditional recurve bows. My $150 riser provides way better performance (feel, balance, vibration) than my $450 riser.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

This should answer all the questions....

https://youtu.be/SLtTyh-5Xj8


----------



## Ghostbaba (Jan 19, 2020)

Steve Crowl said:


> Hard to beat the craftsmanship of the custom bows.


although as with everything, not all bow makers are alike and aesthetics and artistic abilities vary. There are of course mechanics, and then there are master craftsman.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Rereading this old post I think of my first bow a Samick Sage-- nice workable bow-- I still have it- it shot was as well as I could shoot and it did not limit me. But comparing the SS to my Bob Lee bow they is are different worlds in smoothness, draw, arrow speed and feel. One was inexpensive the other not so much and with that greater expense comes qualities and there is no comparison between those bows-- and it is beyond the looks. I have a Winex II with foam core limbs and to try and tell me they shoot as well as inexpensive wood limbs-- not so. Expensive does not always mean better, nor does inexpensive me bad or ineffective, but when you learn the subtle feelings of the shot from a bow you begin to appreciate that expense can buy a better bow. Does that mean you can now hit the BE more often???? it still does come down to the shooter but you have to work harder with some bows vs others. When you appreciate the subtitles of shooting expense does make a difference in most cases.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

1canvas said:


> Seeing that most take down recurve limbs are glass on wood what are you getting with more expensive recurve bows, do different limbs made out of the same material draw different or shoot better?


You get a little better performance from Carbon in the expensive limbs over fiberglass. The exotic or more expensive core materials give you better performance too. Then the accuracy of those materials...meticulous manufacture is going to give you a more refined better performing product.

How much better? It varies...but its much like everything else...you have pay significant $$ to get a small incremental improvement. 

Most guys would have a hard time telling the difference between a good $200 limb...and a $500 limb....though that $500 limb is probably a few FPS faster, a little lighter with a little less vibration. The Uukha VX's [100% carbon, About $800-900] are 10 FPS faster and a tiny bit smoother than their Evo1's [30% carbon, about $350]


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mike Lawless said:


> This should answer all the questions....
> 
> https://youtu.be/SLtTyh-5Xj8


We will have to see if he is in Vegas and what bow he is shooting. Solid 30's would seal the deal for me.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mike Lawless said:


> This should answer all the questions....
> 
> https://youtu.be/SLtTyh-5Xj8


:smile: The shooter is the big thing but kinda bet ol Sjef will be back using his Hoyt for some strange reason in the next shoot.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

woof156 said:


> :smile: The shooter is the big thing but kinda bet ol Sjef will be back using his Hoyt for some strange reason in the next shoot.


No question about it. The man is a great shooter. He qualifies the thing by mentioning that it may not shoot as well at longer distances. But overall, impressive shooting and entertaining to watch. And it really does come down to a single piece of equipment, does it not?

The bow-holder


----------

